# Accelerazione 3D su Ati Radeon Mobility IGP320M?? [RISOLTO!]

## tavec

Ciao a tutti, ho un portatile HP pavilion ze4288, dopo giorni e giorni (e notti...) passati a ricompilare decine di versioni di kernel, patchare qualunque cosa ed eseguire riti vodoo con modellini di computer di pezza, non ho praticamente ottenuto nulla.

Ho letto centinaia di post e seguito ogni HOWTO disponibile, ma niente...

Vorrei capire se qualcuno DI VOI e' realmente riuscito a far girare l'accelerazione 3D con questa scheda video VERGOGNOSAMENTE NON SUPPORTATA da ATI, o se in effetti mi conviene mettermi il cuore in pace e rassegnarmi.

Non sono un grande esperto di linux, percio' non escludo assolutamente di aver dimenticato qualcosa di banale, se qualcuno sa aiutarmi gliene saro' eternamente grato!

Nel log XFree di anomalo (credo) c'è questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000) 
> 
>  (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on IGP320/330/340/350, 7000, 9000 integrated chips 
> ...

 

Il mio XF86Config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"
> ...

 

glxgears mi da' questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0 
> 
>  Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" 
> ...

 

E per finire, lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module Size Used by Not tainted 
> 
>  nls_iso8859-1 2844 1 (autoclean) 
> ...

 

Scusate per la lunghezza del post, ma data la mia poca esperienza temo di avere sotto gli occhi la soluzione e non essere in grado di vederla...

Un'ultima cosa, credo importante, il fatto che /dev/dri non esista, è causa oppure conseguenza del fatto che XFree-DRI non viene caricato?

Grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi potrà dare una mano, o anche solo qualche spiegazione.

Ciao a tutti! 

-----------------------------------

by tavec - EX triste utente winzozz, pentito, convertito a Gentoo. Ora felice.Last edited by tavec on Mon Oct 27, 2003 8:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

Se non e' supportata da ati, l'unica cosa che puoi fare e':

```
$ vi driver.c
```

 :Cool: 

Visto che sei un vecchio utente windows, e' come se tu cercassi di ottenere l'accelerazione dal driver vga.sys...

----------

## tavec

Beh... il fatto che sia un vecchio utente win non implica per forza che sia un ritardato mentale...   :Shocked:   forse sei male informato, esistono decine di periferiche non supportate direttamente dal produttore, ma che funzionano benissimo (o quasi) tramite driver scritti da volenterosi utenti linux.

Speravo che qualcuno ne sapesse qualcosa.

(Mi riferisco a DRI)

Rimane quanto mai valida la mia richiesta di aiuto, qualcuno è riuscito nell'impresa?

Ciao a tutti i Gentoo-friends!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

Si in effetti la tua scheda non pare essere supportata dal progetto DRI (facendo riferimento a questa pagina). Hai provato con i driver closed source di ati (# emerge ati-drivers)?

Prova a leggere questo documento.

Ciao,

Maur8.

----------

## tavec

I driver ufficiali di ati non li ho provati, perche' tutti quelli che li hanno provati sostengono che non c'è nessuna possibilità che funzionino per la questione dell' agpgart.

Non escludo di provare anche questo, comunque grazie per i consigli, al link di DRI che mi hai dato ho trovato qualcosa sul CVS, mumble mumble...

Ora indago e provo.

PS: Qualcuno sa spiegarmi se il device /dev/dri deve comparire dopo il caricamento del driver (e quindi giustamente sul mio pc non c'è) o se i driver non vengono caricati proprio perchè manca il device? (E in questo caso avrei fatto io qualche errore...)

Ciao

----------

## DuDe

Io uso i driver ufficiali scaricati da un semplice emerge ati-drivers, e' vero che ho una scheda diversa dalla tua, una 9600 triplex, ma credo che vadano bene pure per la tua scheda, ricorda solo di:

Includere il supporto agp con relativo chipset come modulo, e do NON INCLUDERE il dri el kernel ne come modulo ne monolitico, fai in modo che il kernel che intendi usare abbia un link in /usr/src che si chiami linux

soddisfatte quest semplici passi, prova! o se ne sei in grado e se il dri supporta la tua scheda, puoi tentare la strada dei driver dri via cvs ma credo si debba avere una certa esperienza per ottenere risultati soddisfacenti

----------

## cerri

 *tavec wrote:*   

> Beh... il fatto che sia un vecchio utente win non implica per forza che sia un ritardato mentale...  

 

Non l'ho mai inteso.

 *tavec wrote:*   

> forse sei male informato, esistono decine di periferiche non supportate direttamente dal produttore, ma che funzionano benissimo (o quasi) tramite driver scritti da volenterosi utenti linux.

 

...

 *tavec wrote:*   

> PS: Qualcuno sa spiegarmi se il device /dev/dri deve comparire dopo il caricamento del driver

 

Si.

 *tavec wrote:*   

> I driver ufficiali di ati non li ho provati, perche' tutti quelli che li hanno provati sostengono che non c'è nessuna possibilità che funzionino per la questione dell' agpgart. 

 

Questa non l'ho capita...

----------

## tavec

Grazie cerri per l'informazione relativa a /dev/dri,

per quanto riguarda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa non l'ho capita...
> 
> 

 

intendevo dire che fin'ora non ho provato gli ati-drivers perchè tutti quelli con la mia scheda hanno detto che non funzionano.

Comunque, visto l'intervento di duDe sto provando proprio in questo momento gli ati-drivers, a minuti il mio resoconto.

PS- Se dovessero funzionare vi autorizzo tutti ad insultarmi...  :Razz: 

Ciao gente.

----------

## cerri

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/ATIRadeon#head-6a4e73023cc0fb0cfbf5bd0f19a45d660193263f

----------

## tavec

Ufff..... e' stata una faticaccia, ma venerdi' alle 3:35 (quindi sabato ndr) sul mio pavilion ze4288 tux si butta in picchiata giu' per le montagne!

Funziona gltron, 3ddesktop, girano bene gli screensaver GL e tutto quel che volete!!!!

Grazie a tutti per i consigli che mi avete dato, indirettamente mi hanno portato alla soluzione; e in effetti come si vociava sulla rete gli ati-drivers non funzionano (meno male... figuraccia scongiurata!) ed e' stato necessario sbattersi un po' di piu'.

Comunque, da buon utente linux, a vantaggio dei posteri, ecco il definitivo 

 :Idea:  RADEON IGP320 HOWTO:  :Idea: 

STEP 1:

Compilate il kernel 2.4.22-ac4 senza l'uso di alcuna patch aggiuntiva

STEP 2:

Estraete con ebuild (solo i sorgenti,senza compilare) xfree86-3.4.99.14

STEP 3:

A - Applicate la patch 723 (che dopo innumerevoli tentativi risulta essere l'unica efficace), reperibile questo indirizzo: http://bugs.xfree86.org/attachment.cgi?id=723&action=view

B - Se la patch ha funzionato bene compilate xfree con ebuild (e qui avete tutto il tempo di andare a bervi una birra con gli amici!)

C - Sempre con ebuild installate xfree con il parametro DESTDIR="/"

STEP 4:

A - Compilate il file radeon.o, i cui sorgenti si trovano in una sperduta cartella, nel mio caso vista la cartella di estrazione dei sorgenti, precisamente in :

/usr/tmp/portage/xfree-4.3.99.14/work/xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/drm/kernel

```
$ make -f Makefile.linux radeon.o
```

B - Copiate il driver nella cartella corretta:

```
$ copy radeon.o /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/drm
```

Se non l'avete gia' fatto riavviate il sistema per caricare il nuovo kernel. Poi:

```

$ modprobe agpgart

$ modprobe radeon

$ startx

```

Et voilà, DRI caricato!!!!!!!!!

 :Shocked:   :Arrow:   :Razz:   :Arrow:   :Very Happy: 

Ma prima di uscire di casa urlando e' necessaria un'ultima modifica. Infatti a questo punto, se lanciate glxgears otterrete dei valori che man mano che il processo si stabilizza tendono ad attestarsi su 200 FPS tondi tondi...

Per impedire questa limitazione:

STEP 5:

Editate il file /etc/profile e aggiungete queste righe

```

export RADEON_NO_IRQS=1

export RADEON_NO_USLEEPS=1

```

Riavviate X e godetevi la vostra scheda 3D!!!!!!

Ah... e non dimenticatevi di mandare un bel mazzo di rose a quei volenterosi della ATI, che hanno fatto tutto il possibile per impedirvelo!

PS: Se qualcuno avesse dei problemi, dal basso della mia conoscenza di linux sono disponibile a fornire maggiori informazioni, ed ovviamente anche i listati dei miei files di configurazione.

Appena ho tempo magari preparo un HOWTO piu' dettagliato per i meno esperti.

(Se ne avete bisogno però chiedetemelo, credo che altrimenti me ne dimenticherò...  :Wink: )

E nel frattempo sperimento anche un po' di fine-tuning.

Ciao a tutti gente!

----------

## zoto

Da mesi cercavo di tirarne fuori qualcosa... proverò questa soluzione e speriamo sia la giusta!

Grazie mille.

ps. scusa l'ignoranza ma per kernel 2.4.22.ac4 si intende ac-sources-2.4.22.rc4?

----------

## tavec

Precisamente quello.

In effetti ero stato un po' generico.

Se l'ignoranza fosse questa vivremmo in un mondo migliore...

Comunque fidati, il metodo funziona!!!

Ciao

----------

## Truzzone

 *tavec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Se qualcuno avesse dei problemi, dal basso della mia conoscenza di linux sono disponibile a fornire maggiori informazioni, ed ovviamente anche i listati dei miei files di configurazione.
> 
> Appena ho tempo magari preparo un HOWTO piu' dettagliato per i meno esperti.
> ...

 

Scusa se ti disturbo ma potresti fare l'howto, anche mini con solamente i comandi da eseguire senza lunghe spiegazioni....

Vorrei riuscire a far funzionare la scheda video integrata nella mia DivX-BoX:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/mainboard/a3-285.asp

Il chipset video dovrebbe essere l'igp-320.

Grazie  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tavec

In questi giorni mi ritrovo (mio malgrado!) a lavorare in ambiente winzozziano, percio' non ho nemmeno il portatile con me.

Appena avro' un po' piu' di tempo lo faro' di sicuro.

Ricordatemelo voi perche' io mi dimentichero' sicuramente...

PS: Sei sicuro che il chipset sia quello? Non me ne intendo, ma a me non sembra proprio. Non vorrei che tu perdessi tempo inutilmente...

Ciao!

----------

## Swayer

Che dirti... sei stato grande! è un bel po' che ci sbatto anch'io con questo problema!

Ora sto studiando, ma appena ho un po' di tempo libero, metto anch'io il 3D =)

Per adesso non posso fare altro che ringraziarti!

Swayer

----------

## Truzzone

 *tavec wrote:*   

> In questi giorni mi ritrovo (mio malgrado!) a lavorare in ambiente winzozziano, percio' non ho nemmeno il portatile con me.
> 
> Appena avro' un po' piu' di tempo lo faro' di sicuro.
> 
> Ricordatemelo voi perche' io mi dimentichero' sicuramente...
> ...

 

Qui e nel sito sapphire è scritto che il chipset è basato sull'IGP320

http://www.dinoxpc.com/News/news.asp?ID_News=4510&What=news

Ciao by Truzzone

----------

## Swayer

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Da mesi cercavo di tirarne fuori qualcosa... proverò questa soluzione e speriamo sia la giusta!
> 
> Grazie mille.
> 
> ps. scusa l'ignoranza ma per kernel 2.4.22.ac4 si intende ac-sources-2.4.22.rc4?

 

per kernel 2.22.4-ac si intende la patch da mettere al kernel?

io ho trovato solo quella

----------

## Swayer

 *Swayer wrote:*   

>  *zoto wrote:*   Da mesi cercavo di tirarne fuori qualcosa... proverò questa soluzione e speriamo sia la giusta!
> 
> Grazie mille.
> 
> ps. scusa l'ignoranza ma per kernel 2.4.22.ac4 si intende ac-sources-2.4.22.rc4? 
> ...

 

..ops mi sono sbagliato, intendevo il

2.4.22-ac4

----------

## Swayer

In tutto questo io ho una ATI IGP 340 M (non 320 M), credi possa funzionare? o per caso hai trovato delle patch specifiche x xfree86 della 320 e semmai esistono quelle specifiche x il 340M?

P.S.

scusate x l'ignoranza...ma sono dei dubbi che ho e la cosa mi interessa troppo x lasciarmi scappare l'occasione di avere il 3D! =)

----------

## Truzzone

 *tavec wrote:*   

> In questi giorni mi ritrovo (mio malgrado!) a lavorare in ambiente winzozziano, percio' non ho nemmeno il portatile con me.
> 
> Appena avro' un po' piu' di tempo lo faro' di sicuro.
> 
> Ricordatemelo voi perche' io mi dimentichero' sicuramente...
> ...

 

Ne sono sicuro...

Non sono ancora riuscito a far funzionare kdm, mentre startx va perfetto...

Sono partito dai cd precompilati...

Se puoi fare un mini-howto te ne sarei molto grato   :Rolling Eyes:   (con i passi fondamentati anche senza eccessive spiegazioni..)

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

Ciao scusate prima di aprire un nuovo topic chiedo quì!

Esiste la remota possibilità di abilitare il 3D su una ATI FURY MAXX 64MB doppio chip ATI RAGE 128 ???  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Hai provato i driver ATI?? (intendo i binari)

----------

## NIX.NIX

Non ancora volevo sentire se qualcuno avesse avuto occasione di testare la fury maxx nel 3D, il problema nasce dal doppio chip ATI RAGE 128

Proverò anche se dei driver ati per Linux ne ho sentito parlare veramente male

----------

